# Craig's Find 67 Stingray



## videoranger (Jun 12, 2016)

Saw this one listed Saturday night about 9pm and looked again this morning about 9:30 am and gave the guy a call. Drove about 2.5 hours to central Iowa and for $350 I have this all original 67 ( I think) Deluxe two speed Stingray in pretty nice condition. Tires are still good, seat is great, nice chrome, paint is nice, two speed works good. It should cleanup nice.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 12, 2016)

Great find would have drove it Also to get that


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 13, 2016)

Nice Find. Seat looks minty. $350 was a deal!!


----------



## vastingray (Jun 13, 2016)

Great find


----------



## videoranger (Jun 13, 2016)

Constant vigilance of Craig's postings does turn up some good finds (but not too often). I was kinda surprised some Des Moines area collector didn't jump on this one. When I met the owner to pick the bike up he said he was getting a lot of calls. I'm glad the Schwinn tires are still usable and not all cracked as they are getting real hard to find. The seat is excellent and so is all the chrome and fenders. The chain guard screen is weak, but the top bar, seat post and fork darts decals are all good. Top bar is not all faded out and very few paint nicks. Overall a cool find, especially for the asking price and taking time to wait until late Sunday morning to call . Stingrays still bring back a lot of good memories for me, so I just couldn't resist. This is the first time I rode one with the 67 style handle bars, and I like them a lot more then I thought I would. Thanks for the positive comments. It's nice to know there are still some Rays waiting to surface.
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/bik/5607005111.html
I was tempted to check out this prewar hanging tank. The Ray bit me first.


----------



## Intense One (Jul 3, 2016)

This Ray is waiting for a ray to come along "reasonably priced" like yours.   They're going for crazy money these days!


----------

